# Cwc G10



## DMcNay (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi folks,

My first post although I've been browsing the forum for a little while.

I'm interested in buying a CWC G10, as I like the look of it and the battery hatch appeals to me (not sure why!)

I've been looking around on ebay but I'm not sure of the quality of some of the ones for sale. Plus you have a load of MWC watches on there which I believe are not as good quality.

Can anyone recommend a good online place to buy a CWC G10?

Thanks,

David


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum... hope you enjoy it here









In your search for a CWC G10 have you simply tried putting that into Google? I only ask as I've just done that and the first place that comes up is a fairly well known UK company that have them listed (no link as that's not allowed) so that should sort you out


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.

Check this thread

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=20229

You'll see there are fakes out there so be careful. I agree 100% about mwc lack of quality, avoid them.

the forum host Roy of RLT watches gets them in occasionally but I think is out of stock at the moment (they sell very quickly because he undercuts the main retailer on price 

for now put "cwc watches" into google


----------



## DMcNay (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the information guys, I've now ordered one...I believe from the company responsible. Probably better than a second-hand one off ebay!

I'm not a collector of watches by any means, nor do I really have much of a budget to start a collection, I just like having more than one watch...I'm more of a "budget purchase" man so this is quite an outlay for me! Looking forward to receiving it soon...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I just checked the price of these







didn't realise they were so much, explains why they make Â£50 on the bay i guess.

glad to be of help David.


----------



## DMcNay (Jan 31, 2007)

pg tips said:


> I just checked the price of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least this way buying it from the authorised dealer means it'll be genuine and brand new.

I was tempted a couple of times by ebay but sometimes you get what you pay for...

As for the price, it's lucky I get paid my annual bonus this weekend!


----------

